# Customer Build '11 GTI custom Stealthbox



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a build log for a custom stealthbox i did for a customer at my old shop. Car was a 2011 Volkswagen GTi. We decided on using a Digital Designs SW6.5 for the sub. This little guy does wonders.! Unfortunately, i wasn't able to hear this setup since i quit before we got to install it. I did 90% of the enclosure, so i dont take full responsibility for it. The other installer simply smoothed down the box with bondo/resin milkshake and wrapped the box in oem carpet. I personally made the mold, speaker rings, and full enclosure. i will only post pics of what i did and also the finished product.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

first off, the mold. i took the factory panel out of the vehicle so he can still use his car while we worked on it. i taped up the area i was going to use and sharpied the part i was going to use for the enclosure. after a few layer of resin and mat, the mold was done and taken out of the factory panel.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

just some pics of the sub i used. also compare it to the JL 6W3... opinions.?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

here are some pics of the speaker ring build and mounting it to the mold... after some test fitting, i ended up using metal backstraps to hold the rings... much quicker and easier to install. also found a pic of the SW6.5 compared to my DD B2 horn tweets and AW3 mids.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

final pics of the build... wrapping the box and seeing the enclosure. simply wrapped the box in fleece and added a couple layers of mat on it. some pics of the sub in and out of the box. also added a pic that was sent to me when the job was finally installed in the car. i've heard these subs before and they are unbelievable... just wished i would have heard this one.


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice. I have never thought about using the factory panel as a mold. But then again, I've never fiber glassed. That is definitely something I would like to try soon. Anyways, looks good!


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks man. theres tons of ways to for custom fiberglass work. just gotta find whats comfortable for you. i did something similar when i did my rear doors. but thats another post for another day.


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the job you did on that box, since you don't work there anymore. You have plans to open up your own shop?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

bigdexxx said:


> I like the job you did on that box, since you don't work there anymore. You have plans to open up your own shop?


 What part of New Jersey are you from?


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not from New Jersey, I just like the install


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sorry that was meant for ElTico...


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol. To be honest man, im only 19. The only problem about my age is that some people are skeptical about my work. But I do have plans with some of my boys to open one soon.

And im originally from Paterson but live in hawthorne now. The shop I used to work for was in kinnelon.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

eltico7213 said:


> Lol. To be honest man, im only 19. The only problem about my age is that some people are skeptical about my work. But I do have plans with some of my boys to open one soon.


I had the same problem when I first started. People couldn't believe for my age the level of work I was able to do. Just keep up the clean work and people will slowly recognize your talent and not your age.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol thanks man. I always go above and beyond for my customers. That's why when I left, my boss' top 5 customers gave me a ring to work on their cars. 

Im currently in the process of finishing up my doors and starting a new project including 4 android tabs in a civic…… will post soon!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed,


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

what amp did you use and where did it go?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Did this Gti have navigation? What did you use to get a signal for the amp? Looks great!


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

91dime said:


> Did this Gti have navigation? What did you use to get a signal for the amp? Looks great!


as i said before, i was not the one who finished the install. but i do remember the customer wanting to retain the factory radio, so i think that he did have navi... as for a signal, they should have been able to use a basic line output converter, tapping into the speaker wires, as long as they are not summed.


----------



## gray bishop (Nov 8, 2005)

The owner of that GTI actually posted the work you did and the finisher of the install did on a GTI forum, nice to meet the guy who did the majority of the work. A few of us wondered why the enclosure didn't completely fill out that side of the trunk but now knowing you didn't complete it I guess it was a rush job at the end.

I doubt I'd use a 6.5" ever for bass but if you ever want to try that with an 8" in another '11 GTI, let me know, I'll drive to NJ from NYC for your work.....

-Gray


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

gray bishop said:


> The owner of that GTI actually posted the work you did and the finisher of the install did on a GTI forum, nice to meet the guy who did the majority of the work. A few of us wondered why the enclosure didn't completely fill out that side of the trunk but now knowing you didn't complete it I guess it was a rush job at the end.
> 
> I doubt I'd use a 6.5" ever for bass but if you ever want to try that with an 8" in another '11 GTI, let me know, I'll drive to NJ from NYC for your work.....
> 
> -Gray


you mean the one on this forum.? HYDE16 Reviews Surpreme Sound’s Custom GTI Slimline Fiberglass Enclosure - VW GTI MKVI Forum / VW Golf R Forum / VW Golf MKVI Forum / VW GTI Forum - Golfmk6.com

yeah, joes the short guy and iassic (however you spell it) the black guy. he was the one who finished the box and everything after i left.. im actually glad that ryan was pleased with how it went out. i was nervous because the DD SW6.5's ask for .31^ net with port, but i left it sealed. 

the reason i didnt use all of the cavity was because when ryan wanted it done, he didnt want to leave it for a couple hours to completely mold the entire area. so i worked with what i had, the only panel he allowed us to remove. 


i'd be more than glad to do it for an 8". i really appreciate you like how it came out. jut let me know if you ever want it done or plan on anything.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

ummmm no port? sorry to be so harsh. but that is killing the output of that sub. let alone DD clearly states their equipment is ported enclosure only. as for what you said about believable sounding.....

gray bishop - a guy off the DD facbook just posted a score off one of these 6.5's and 600 watts a 137db burp. mind you on music thats going to be like 130 at best. but seriously find me another sub that fits in 1/2 a cube and blasts near 140.


NEUMAN


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

neuspeedescort said:


> ummmm no port? sorry to be so harsh. but that is killing the output of that sub. let alone DD clearly states their equipment is ported enclosure only. as for what you said about believable sounding.....
> 
> gray bishop - a guy off the DD facbook just posted a score off one of these 6.5's and 600 watts a 137db burp. mind you on music thats going to be like 130 at best. but seriously find me another sub that fits in 1/2 a cube and blasts near 140.
> 
> ...


lol. i know man. i own all DD and was a DD dealer for 2 shops. I called Kadz up to get his opinion, and both him and John said it was alright. the customer wasn't looking for crazy bass, but something that just gave that gave that smooth bass. 

as for that 137, tha'ts pretty impressive. on the day my 9512 blew the coil, i hit a 138,6 in a sealed trunk on about 1200w music.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Noobdelux said:


> nice work!


thanks very much.!


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i have seen a few sealed installs over the years. they all have just huge air spaces. nothing this tight. granted it will work but man i would feel nervous just asking. i'm also a DD dealer. i called about doing a band-pass they other day and felt stupid. i knew what i wanted to ask but figured it wasn't going to get out of my mouth right and get laughed at. LOL

needless to say an i meant to originally. nice build.

yeah the 137 was a burp. i'm sure its not near that loud on music as i said.


NEUMAN


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Very true. They told me that you can do sealed, buts it's a complete waste. Only about 65% efficient.

Don't worry, I've made a couple of those embarrassing calls. Kevin gave ne a 15 mi ute lesson on life and car audio once. Lol. I miss being a DD dealer  

Thanks man. Really appreciate it. Im planning on doing a system on some SW's ;(


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah 3 of those things on like 1K would be stupid!


NEUMAN


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

neuspeedescort said:


> yeah 3 of those things on like 1K would be stupid!
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


Do I hear a challenge? Lol


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Is that sub also a one note wonder....?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

neuspeedescort said:


> yeah 3 of those things on like 1K would be stupid!
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


EXACTLY.....:beerchug:


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lmfaooo. As neuman said, it seems like it is. 

Once I get another job again, I promise that I will do a SW wonder… maybe 4 on the front doors??? Hmmm… tempting tempting…


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm contemplating one in each door when i do my wall build. got to have mid bass........lol!

i don't think its a one note wonder. the guy burped at like 60 some hz. the box looked to be port tuned to somewhere near 35-40. im willing to bet its very musical. just below 45 i bet it drops off on music.


NEUMAN


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol. I wonder if you tune it around 30 hz…… what the result will be…………… hmmmmmmmmmmm................


----------

